# Knitting Pattern Hat with Lacy Columns



## Knittingkitty

Here is another pretty hat for a lady, it's on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry shop till March 15 ( regular price for this pattern is $2.99):

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-lacy-columns-for-a-lady


----------



## raqeth

Oh WOW! I bought it! It's adorable! Thanks for the amazing design (and the discount too)   :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness

Beautiful!


----------



## laurelarts

It is beautiful!!!!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much, I'm glad you like it!


----------



## olbiddy

Another gorgeous hat, thank you, Elena. Another "to do" for me!


----------



## Windbeam

Very pretty!


----------



## Klockie

Beautiful!!


----------



## Rainebo

Ooo! Love the lacy columns!


----------



## Knittingkitty

Thank you so much again for your kind comments! And a very special thank you and blessings to Everybody who has bought the pattern and supported me!


----------



## jeans yarn

I like your patterns especially the pattern count. It makes it easy to adjust sizes since I knit loose not tight.


----------



## Butterfly1943

Beautiful hat.


----------



## oge designs

Your hat designs are gorgeous, another one to add to your collection


----------



## SouthernGirl

that is a pretty design.


----------



## mimaw Dee

very pretty..just bought it..love making hats


----------



## belleflower

Very pretty and a lovely shade of bluexx


----------

